# I'm ashamed to admit it but



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I feed beefheart, shrimp, and smelt. I throw a fish in there and it lives for weeks! Anyone else have this problem, or are my caribes civilized?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How long have the Cariba been in the tank? How many are in there? What have you fed it before? Usually Ps also go through stavation periods. One week they eat with the FURY, next week they can care less..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine are flipp flopped from yours right now. I can't get ham back on prepaired foods again







Fuggers are costing me 20 bucks aweek in feeders


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how often are you feeding them?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my reds are the same. the prevous owner said my current fish will all be gone in the morning. i threw in some feeders that night, all of them still alive. that was about a week ago, but im not expecting them to kill. the first reds i got took 2 weeks to eat.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You have to give them time to acclimate to any new tank before they feel comfortable enough feeding. What is the tank size and temp?


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats strange every piranha ive kept ate within the first two days. My rbps were put in the tank with the guppies and they were shy at all, theyate all the guppies in less than 20min.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Tank is 75 gallons, temperature is 81 degrees. I don't see it as much as a problem as a disappointment. Oh well, I guess I shouldn't complain, most people are just the opposite. I mean, they've killed before. I've seen them take down feeders, and Dempseys. They just seem like they hesitate and sometimes just don't want to kill.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I suggest you and your fish leave town Scarfish. Your kind isn't welcome here with those wimpy piranhas.









Actually, I'm having the same problem with my caribe pack. They are refusing everything lately. So, I'll come with ya..


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my red are like that. i have them on beefheart and flakes. they wont touch feeders now. im so proud of them. now maybe i can mix fish with ps


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Black Piranha said:


> my red are like that. i have them on beefheart and flakes. they wont touch feeders now. im so proud of them. now maybe i can mix fish with ps


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> my red are like that. i have them on beefheart and flakes. they wont touch feeders now. im so proud of them. now maybe i can mix fish with ps


 I like - mine dont eat their tankmates - well not much anyway









it makes the tank more exciting


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Are you sure you got Caribas?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey acc. piranhas dont eat live fish in the wild. well they do but very rarely. plus i dont like my tank looking dirty. and its boring have just ps in a tank. its fun to mix


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

For anyone has Caribes and not attacking/killing feeders, make sure its Caribes not Pacus.:laugh: 
Hell, even my juvi RBP, killed/eat about 7 Rosie, right after I drop my RBP's to there new 125Gallon where the Rosies were done cycling the tank. It is an awesome sight to watch a Piranha Held tight a Rosie while the rest of the pack just ripped it to pieces, nothing is left, not even a head!!!








Until I dropped a 2.5" Black Convict (after I re-arranged the decor). Now this convict acts like it own the tank. Even chases my bigger 3" RBP's!!!








Possibly because my reds are still Juvis and dont know how to fight back. Just a matter of time....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

u shouldnt put a bunch of feeders in at one time and leave it there for a week , leaving feeders in the tank is very bad for the water, u should just put in 1 at a time wait until he gets eaten then wait 32 hours before u put in the next one....hel get hungry enough to eat trust me....unless u got a pacu and someone said it was a caribe...lol :laugh:


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

if u really want them to eat the feeder, get a pin , take feeder , poke it in the head, ( into brain) then put him in the water, they swim like really funky which makes the p's preditory drive boost up then they will eat it,

i have never personally done this and tis kinda cruel, but if u really want them to eat feeders i have heard of ppl doin this before,


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Actually, My Super Reds don't kill either. I put about 20 feeders (guppies) in about a month ago and now the feeders breed and there is prob about 50 feeders now. But they do frenzy when I drop any other food in so it's still cool to watch them eat.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, piranhas are opportunists, they tend to hunt down the weak and sick fish. poking a feeder in the head should do the trick. i tried it with my crawdad, worked well. havent tried with any Ps yet.

i'm anxious to start my caribe shoal. hopefully they won't be pussies.


----------

